# New Subscription Packages



## Administrator

*New Subscription Packages*​*Now Available*​
_*Pick the package that works best for you!*_​
About a year and a half ago, Outbackers.com offered the KOALA Club subscription package as a means of helping to offset the costs of keeping the site running and healthy. Initial response was great, and really helped keep things moving forward. A heart felt _Thank you!_ to all who helped out. Since that initial offering however, new subscriptions have trailed off significantly. Whatever the reasons - lack of promotion, cost, etc. - the need to make Outbackers.com self-supporting remains.

Times have changed for us as a society, and our little corner of the world has not been immune to the effects of those changes. To that end, Outbackers.com is now offering several subscription packages that, hopefully, will meet the needs of everybody. Please take a moment and think about what you get out of this community. Be it technical advice, new ideas for mod's to your RV, campground suggestions, friendship and camaraderie, or simply entertainment valve. For as little as ten bucks a year - about the cost of a couple of lattes, or a movie ticket - you can help assure that all of these great resources remain available 24/7/365!

I encourage all Outbackers to please review the available packages (see below), and pick the one that best suits your needs. As a group, we can assure this great community continues to thrive, and your support benefits all the members of Outbackers.com.

_Thank you for your support!_

*PACKAGES:​*
*Subscribing Membership Package*.......... _*Lowest Price!*_







24/7/365 access to the Outbackers.com community, including all forums.







View, create and participate in forum topics







View, create and participate in polls and surveys







Access to forum Search function







Enhanced Personal Message Center, including:







*Conduct group PM conversations with up 5 members*







*Increased message storage from 50 to 200 PM conversations*







E-mail members from within forums







Enhanced Album/Gallery capabilities, including:







*Image storage increased tenfold to 50 megabytes*







Image file upload size increased to 400 kilobytes (from 200Kb)







*Up to ten albums of 250 images each**







Private album option







Move/edit images







Batch upload (up to 5 images at a time)







Oversized avatar (200x200 pixels)







View member list and profiles







Add friends







Personal signature







Special green member identification

*Subscribing Member Package: $9.95 / Year*
Click here to subscribe.

*KOALA Club Membership Package*.......... _*Best Value!*_
All the great features of the Subscribing Member package, plus...







*Access Chat Room*







*Create a Personal Blog*







Further enhanced Personal Message Center







Add attachments to PM's







Further enhanced Album/Gallery capabilities, including:







Post video (up to 2 Mb file size)







Upload ZIP files to albums







*Outbackers.com e-mail account* **







KOALA Club membership kit **, including:







Membership card







KOALA Club sticker (one 3-1/2")







Special blue member identification

*KOALA Club Membership Package: $19.95 / Year*
Click here to subscribe.

*KOALA Club Premium Membership Package*.......... _*For The Power User!*_
All the features of the KOALA Club Membership package, and still more!...







PowerUser Personal Message Center







Conduct group PM conversations with up 10 members







*Increased message storage of up to 1,000 PM conversations*







PowerUser blogging capabilities, including...







*Create up to five separate blogs*







Private blogs







Friends only blogs







PowerUser Album/Gallery capabilities, including:







*Image storage increased to a massive 250 megabytes!*







Unlimited albums with unlimited images per album*







Power User batch upload (up to 20 images at a time)







PowerUser KOALA Club sticker set (two 3-1/2" and one 8" sticker) **







Special bold blue member identification







*PRICE REDUCED*

*KOALA Club Premium Membership Package: $29.95 / Year*
Click here to subscribe.

* Number of uploadable images (total and/or per album) determined by image sizes and image storage space provided by package. Your upload limits may vary.

** KOALA Club and KOALA Club Premium Members, please contact PDX_Doug for information on setting up e-mail account and receiving membership kit

NOTE: The KOALA Club Premium Membership package represents a significant upgrade in capabilities from the previous package. Current members (including Charter members) packages have been upgraded to the new level at no additional cost. KOALA Club Premium members will be able to renew at the new reduced rate.


----------

